# Favorite Browser?



## Pidgeot (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, I just got Google Chrome and - HOLY GOD I CAN RESIZE THIS TEXT BOX *ehem*. Lean, fast, aesthetic, secure. Standards-compliant too. So, what's your favorite browser? If you want, post your favorite, along with your reasons.
This not just in: Google Chrome is out of beta, IE8 is out of beta, Windows 7 still in beta, and BW (Browser War) III is raging on.


----------



## Abwayax (Apr 17, 2009)

well I use Firefox and Opera so I guess my favorite browsers are Firefox and Opera

if I had to pick one favorite I'd probably have to say Opera

btw on the topic of browser wars I am tired of seeing people/sites that seem to think IE and Firefox are the only two browsers out there... I was trying to get the folks at Bulbapedia to understand _why_ it's a bad idea to use the non-standard APNG format for animated sprites (true, GIF sucks, but at least virtually all graphical browsers can display GIFs)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 17, 2009)

Firefox works for me, I don't really have any compelling reason to use something else. I'm a relative layman when it comes to these things.

Adblock Plus is great.


----------



## Taliax (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I've only used IE, Netscape, and Firefox, but our computer got a virus through IE and Netscape stinks, so Firefox wins. I've heard Google Chrome is the best out there from the person who fixed our computer when it got the virus (which BTW disguises itself as Anti-Virus 1, so beware if you ever see that.)


----------



## Pook (Apr 17, 2009)

Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 17, 2009)

Firefox is my favorite browser. However, I've been using IE8 since it came out (with Windows 7 build 7077). It has great OS integration, and it's quite fast.


----------



## H-land (Apr 17, 2009)

I use Firefox.

I honestly haven't heard of a lot of those browsers that you have listed lower down.

Chrome, I've heard of, but find no reason to use. Google already controls too much of my internet experience to let it dictate the display of all webpages that I view.

Used IE a while ago. I've since come to despise it.

Used Netscape a very long time ago, back when it was good. It hasn't kept up with the times though, I fear.

Opera bores me.

Safari doesn't get along with me.


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 17, 2009)

I use either Firefox or IE, depending where I am.
I use IE at home, Firefox at school (because some computer nerd in my class convinced me that Safari isn't good XD) and at my grandparents because they think that IE is too slow.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 17, 2009)

Firefox and Chrome as a backup.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 17, 2009)

I like Firefox, because it's comfy and easy to wear.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 17, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> I like Firefox, because it's comfy and easy to wear.


When I lost, it made my browser feel all yucky and scratchy...!


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 17, 2009)

Firefox, Opera as a backup.

Also, what exactly is wrong with an "Other" option on polls?


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 17, 2009)

I use Windows Internet Explorer the most but my favourite is probably safari.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 17, 2009)

firefox does it for me. opera is alright, too.


----------



## diywid (Apr 17, 2009)

I use Windows Internet Explorer, because that's what came with our computer.


----------



## Minish (Apr 17, 2009)

I use Opera. I used to use Firefox, but when I got Firefox 3 it was really slow and made my computer freeze and me being lazy I didn't go find out what was actually wrong, I just got Opera. XD

I actually like Opera better than Firefox. Mainly for random totally un-technical stuff like the scrolling looks nicer and the layout is prettier. Although I DO miss this one gorgeous theme on Firefox 2...


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 17, 2009)

Firefox. The only other ones I've used are Internet Explorer (which, meh, for my purposes it works fine, but it's not as nice looking) and Google Chrome (which I haven't used much but personally it doesn't appeal that much to me), so I'm going with Firefox.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 17, 2009)

Firefox. Never really bothered trying any others apart from IE, and pretty much the only other ones I've heard of are Chrome, Opera and Safari. =)


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 17, 2009)

Most of the others are just one of the engines with a different shell slapped over it, really.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 18, 2009)

Firefox normally, Links when LJ is bitching.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 18, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> Most of the others are just one of the engines with a different shell slapped over it, really.


Not really. Opera is the only browser that uses Presto. And there are like 5 different engines on that list. A shell is a program that provides a different interface for an engine that is already installed. Maxthon is a shell because it uses the rendering engine that's already installed on the computer, and it requires IE to run. Chrome isn't a shell, because although it uses the same engine as Safari, it doesn't depend on Safari to run. Same with K-Meleon, Seamonkey, and Epiphany; they use Gecko, but do not depend on Firefox.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 18, 2009)

I've used IE, Firefox, Seamonkey and Safari... I voted Firefox and Seamonkey 'cause I don't like IE, and only use Safari at school because Firefox doesn't work on some of the computers for some reason. :/

I guess that makes me one of those "IE and Firefox must be the only browsers" looking people, but really I haven't really cared to try any of the other ones since Firefox does anything that I care to do with it.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 18, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Not really. Opera is the only browser that uses Presto. And there are like 5 different engines on that list. A shell is a program that provides a different interface for an engine that is already installed. Maxthon is a shell because it uses the rendering engine that's already installed on the computer, and it requires IE to run. Chrome isn't a shell, because although it uses the same engine as Safari, it doesn't depend on Safari to run. Same with K-Meleon, Seamonkey, and Epiphany; they use Gecko, but do not depend on Firefox.


Well, yes, five engines is not much compared to twenty-some options.

Thanks for clearing that up about shells, though, I knew I wasn't quite right with my definition.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 18, 2009)

I should try Firefox sometime. Sounds good.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Apr 19, 2009)

Mozilla Firefox is my friend. I need a better backup browser, though... IE doesn't appeal to me much.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 19, 2009)

Opera is nice. So I use it. I like how it can also check my email and as well, how it looks. So yeah, there's my favourite browser for you~


----------



## Camisado (Apr 19, 2009)

I use Safari because of the excellent native speed on Mac. On my PC though, I use Firefox.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Apr 19, 2009)

I alternate between AOL Browser and Firefox. Firefox I use to watch anime/read manga and I use AOL for everything else. So..


----------



## surskitty (Apr 19, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> I alternate between AOL Browser and Firefox. Firefox I use to watch anime/read manga and I use AOL for everything else. So..


... why use AOL at all.


----------



## Jolty (Apr 19, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> AOL Browser


one of the worst creations in the history of the universe, dude


I like Firefox best
It doesn't annoy me


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 19, 2009)

IE and Firefox, even though I don't own Firefox.

Also, why am I not surprised at the poll results?


----------



## Pidgeot (Apr 20, 2009)

Taliax said:


> I've heard Google Chrome is the best out there from the person who fixed our computer


Apparently, the techs are in agreement: I heard about Chrome from the tech I did an internship with. I promptly fell in love with its speed, minimalist design, security, and overall awesomeness. Also, resizable textboxes. Yeah, I know, that's actually Webkit, but still. I have IE8 as backup, but I don't use it. At all. I used to like Firefox, but it takes forever to load from my flashdrive. USB 1.1 and 50+ add-ons probably don't help though.


----------



## Abwayax (Apr 21, 2009)

FerrousLucario said:


> I need a better backup browser, though... IE doesn't appeal to me much.


try Opera


----------



## Jack_the_White (Apr 21, 2009)

I liek firefox (tho I'm using safari right now cuz I'm on an iPod touch, it suks by the way.   It keeps auto correcting all my words such as cuz and suks).  Ever since I accidently deleted the iexplore.exe on my computer, explored doesn't work no matter how many times I reinstall it. Also the download manager is real useful if ur liek me an download things like crazy.  Not only does it organize the file u download, but it also scans them for viruses!  I can't imagine a world without firefox. 
O and as far as chrome, all it is is just firefox with different names for things (as well as things missing) and different colors, it's been months since I tried but I remember not lieking it.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 21, 2009)

> (tho I'm using safari right now cuz I'm on an iPod touch, it suks by the way. It keeps auto correcting all my words such as cuz and suks).


I do not think the word "sucks" means what you think it means.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 21, 2009)

I use Firefox 3, pretty much because I've gotten used to it and it has some handy add-ons. My computer doesn't have an awful lot of RAM, though, and I need to restart Firefox regularly just because the memory usage has gone so high it's slowing everything down. :/ I just don't really like Opera, and IE7 is all kinds of horrible. Though I should probably get Chrome and IE8 now.


----------



## S. E. (Apr 21, 2009)

It's no surprise I'm the only one that uses Konqueror. I'm surprised it's on the list. For stuff like Flash, though, I use Firefox (Iceweasel, to be exact, but it behaves exactly like Firefox).


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 22, 2009)

Shining Eevee said:


> (Iceweasel, to be exact, but it behaves exactly like Firefox).


Of course it does.  It _is_ Firefox, just branded differently.


I use firefox wooo.  occasionally elinks or lynx.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Apr 22, 2009)

surskitty said:


> ... why use AOL at all.


All my sites are book-marked in there...and FF is what I use soley to watch anime and access sites that AOL can't.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 22, 2009)

Tailsy said:
			
		

> When I lost, it made my browser feel all yucky and scratchy...!


I might be imagining this, but when I win battles, my browser seems to feel, like, better. Materially.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Apr 22, 2009)

link008 said:


> Adblock Plus is great.


Yes.

I generally use Firefox, and it's my favorite browser out of the five I've tried (IE8, Safari, Opera, Google Chrome, Firefox). It may be just that I'm used to it and hate Microsoft, but Firefox is the clear winner, in my opinion. Especially with Adblock Plus and how to make Firefox faster.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 22, 2009)

surskitty said:


> ... why use AOL at all.


Old school software's the shit.



Shining Eevee said:


> It's no surprise I'm the only one that uses Konqueror. I'm surprised it's on the list. For stuff like Flash, though, I use Firefox (Iceweasel, to be exact, but it behaves exactly like Firefox).


I tried KDE a few times. 4.x was kinda buggy and slow, but the interface looked nice, and some programs integrated well, like Konqueror and Kmail. I could care less about 3.5.



Jack_the_White said:


> Ever since I accidently deleted the iexplore.exe


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 24, 2009)

firefox forever.


----------



## reecemysocksoff (Apr 28, 2009)

Firefox, although I use Chrome sometimes aswell. =)


----------



## User Name (Apr 30, 2009)

I use Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## Pidgeot (May 2, 2009)

Shining Eevee said:


> Iceweasel


Crap, forgot one...and how does IE have more votes than Chrome? How does IE have more votes than anything? D:


----------



## surskitty (May 2, 2009)

Because Chrome is lame.


----------



## Abwayax (May 3, 2009)

Pidgeot said:


> Crap, forgot one...and how does IE have more votes than Chrome?


How does Chrome have more votes than Opera?


----------



## Mokoko Toy (May 3, 2009)

IE, Safari, and Opera


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (May 3, 2009)

surskitty said:


> Because Chrome is lame.


It's also slow. Slower than IE6 sometimes. And 4chan doesn't load too well either. Besides, Firefox 3.5 is much better.

EDIT: Fuck me, Chrome 2.0 is the shit.


----------



## Firelord Alex (May 3, 2009)

Google Chrome.  It has a beast bookmark bar, and has a nice look.  It has spell check and size-changeable text boxes.  It is also very fast.  It is the perfect thing for going on forums, which I am signed up on 3.


----------



## Departure Song (May 3, 2009)

TorterraOats said:


> Google Chrome.  It has a beast bookmark bar, and has a nice look.  It has spell check and size-changeable text boxes.  It is also very fast.  It is the perfect thing for going on forums, which I am signed up on 3.


All of these qualities apply to any other decent browser.


----------

